# 70’s/80’s Embossed Mountain Dew Bottle



## Mase121686 (Jun 2, 2019)

Interested about this 1970’s/1980’s embossed Mountain Dew bottle’s rarity & value.  I found it along a creek in Pennsylvania US & was just wondering about it since I never saw one before & can’t find anything about it online.


----------



## RCO (Jun 3, 2019)

I find a lot of no deposit no return bottles here but almost always coke or pepsi . rare come across mountain dew bottles but I don't know if there no deposit bottles are that uncommon . a lot of no deposit bottles are just lying around waiting to be found as they weren't returned 

I found a dump once that was literally filled with fresca no deposit bottles , which were considered somewhat hard to find


----------



## Mase121686 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah I find a lot of Pepsi ones laying around, I highly doubt this is worth anything. My favorite bottle I found so far is a mason’s root beer bottle also not worth anything but still an unusual find for around here.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't know if I'd say not worth anything.  Probably not worth much, but it's a better find than your average NDNR Pepsi or Coke.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 3, 2019)

It was made by Brockway. I have the exact same one and it was also found in Pennsylvania. I've never seen more than just the one in the woods. Even on Ebay I don't see many of this style. It's worth about $5.00 to $10.00 or if someone loves the style they might pay more.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 3, 2019)

Mountain Dew collecting still popular, around here,  we had 3 different No deposit, no return types, in west Tn. Here is one, of the last I found, which has, the farmer getting shot at, with the jug cork.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 3, 2019)

They're still $5 to 10 dollars, a five fold increase in 10 years, here's the back and base. Good luck.


----------



## Mase121686 (Jun 4, 2019)

I read Brockway originated in PA so I guess that explains why both ours were found here, found mine along the Codorus Creek in the York, PA area.  Thanks for the posts guys


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice find!
I still have 2 clear ones with no info on them, other than no deposit no return. same shape and size. may have been paper labels missing on mine


----------

